# twerking



## nickel (Oct 4, 2013)

Ο όρος είναι τόσο νέος που στο Onelook.com δεν έχουν πάρει ακόμα χαμπάρι ότι κάποιοι ιστότοποι τον έχουν προσθέσει στο λημματολόγιό τους.

Π.χ. 
Twerking (/ˈtwɜrkɪŋ/) is a type of dancing in which the dancer, usually a woman, shakes her hips in an up-and-down bouncing motion, causing the dancer's buttocks to shake, "wobble" and "jiggle".[1] According to the Oxford Dictionary Online, to twerk is "to dance to popular music in a sexually provocative manner involving thrusting hip movements and a low, squatting stance".[2]
The word twerking is of uncertain origin. Possibilities include a contraction of "footwork", or a portmanteau of twist and jerk.[1]
Και άλλα πολλά στη: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twerking

*twerk* _verb [no object] informal_
dance to popular music in a sexually provocative manner involving thrusting hip movements and a low, squatting stance: _just wait till they catch their daughters twerking to this song_.
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/twerk

*twerking* the act of moving/shaking one's ass/buns/bottom/buttocks/bum-bum in a circular, up-and-down, and side-to-side motion.
basically a slutty dance. derived from strip clubs.
when a girls' ass moves like a bowl of Jell-O
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=twerking

LONDON – *Twerking*, the rump-busting up-and-down dance move long beloved on America's hip-hop scene, has officially gone mainstream. It's got the English dictionary entry to prove it.

Britain's Oxford Dictionaries said the rapid-fire gyrations employed by U.S. pop starlet Miley Cyrus to bounce her way to the top of the charts had become increasingly visible in the past 12 months and would be added to its publications under the entry: "Twerk, verb."

Although Cyrus's eye-popping moves at Monday's MTV Video Music Awards may have been many viewers' first introduction to the practice, Oxford Dictionaries' Katherine Connor Martin said "twerking" was some two decades old.

"There are many theories about the origin of this word, and since it arose in oral use, we may never know the answer for sure," Martin said. "We think the most likely theory is that it is an alteration of work, because that word has a history of being used in similar ways, with dancers being encouraged to 'work it.' The 't' could be a result of blending with another word such as twist or twitch."

"Twerk" will be added to the dictionary as part of its quarterly update, which includes words such as "selfie," the word typically used to describe pouty smartphone self-portraits, "digital detox" for time spent way from Facebook and Twitter, and "Bitcoin," for the nationless electronic currency whose gyrations have also caught the world's eye.
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/08/28/twerk-selfie-added-to-oxford-dictionary/


Βιντεάκι; Από το MTV δεν έχω να σας δώσω, αλλά προφανώς η συζήτηση στο κανάλι του Wall Street Journal για το θέμα (και το θέαμα στο MTV) είναι ό,τι πρέπει για τη σοβαρότητα του φόρουμ μας. 







*Προτάσεις για την ελληνική απόδοση;* (Πάντα με τη σοβαρότητα που αρμόζει στο φόρουμ μας.)


----------



## cougr (Oct 4, 2013)

*Τ*σιφτε*ουερκιτέλι *:cheek:


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2013)

...
An older synonym :

*Low Yo-Yo*
The low Yo-Yo is one of the most useful maneuvers, which sacrifices altitude for an instantaneous increase in speed. This maneuver is accomplished by rolling with the nose low into the turn, and dropping into a steeper slice turn. By utilizing some energy that was stored in the vertical plane, the attacker can quickly decrease range and improve the angle of the attack, literally cutting the corner on the opponent's turn. The pilot then pulls back on the stick, climbing back to the defender's height. This helps slow the aircraft and prevents an overshoot, while placing the energy back into altitude. A defender spotting this maneuver may try to take advantage of the increase in AOT by tightening the turn in order to force an overshoot. The low Yo-Yo is often followed by a high Yo-Yo, to help prevent an overshoot, or several small low Yo-Yos can be used instead of one large maneuver.


Low Yo Yo Stuff - Captain Beefheart






Fast goes fast
Slow goes slow
Alright now, do the Low Yo Yo Yo Yo

Like that girl standing on the corner
Trying to get a ride to the other side
When way down underneath
All she had to do was move her pretty feet
And do the Low Yo Yo Yo Yo

Now, baby, it’s in your being
Whether you’re long, tall, short or skinny
Sometimes it’s rough
You mean to tell me it’s that Low Yo Yo Stuff?
Low Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo

What if my girlfriend back home
Finds out what my fingers have been doing
On my guitar since I been gone?
Don’t anybody tell her,
I been doing the Low Yo Yo Yo Yo
Like any other fella
Away from home, all alone
Been doing that Low Yo Yo Yo Yo
Ya, I been really carrying on!

Fast goes fast
Slow goes slow
Rich are rich and the po’ are po’
Everybody’s doing the Low Yo Yo Yo Yo
Everybody’s doing it
Deep down everybody knows they should
Do the Low Yo Yo Yo Yo

just twerping :twit: "rapid-fire gyrations", my ass...


----------



## cougr (Oct 4, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> An older synonym :...........



Booty-shaking το ήξερα ως τώρα (δηλ. το twerking). Τώρα ποια η διαφορά;.......... Τρέχα γύρευε!


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2013)

cougr said:


> Booty-shaking το ήξερα ως τώρα (δηλ. το twerking). Τώρα ποια η διαφορά;.......... Τρέχα γύρευε!



Shake your booty (1976) - KC & the Sunshine Band






Για τις διαφορές, επειδή είναι σοβαρό το θέμα, όχι τίποτα του Κ... C, πρώτα να το μελετήσουμε με τη δέουσα επιμέλεια. :inno: Probe it and prove it.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ο όρος είναι τόσο νέος που στο Onelook.com δεν έχουν πάρει ακόμα χαμπάρι ότι κάποιοι ιστότοποι τον έχουν προσθέσει στο λημματολόγιό τους.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ary-of-English&p=198537&viewfull=1#post198537


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 5, 2013)

Μιλάμε με ντοκουμέντα για το ποπο...τρίψιμο ή όχι; :)













Εδώ ένα ωραιότερο στο 3:19...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2013)

Και η αντίδραση: Sinéad O'Connor's open letter to Miley Cyrus. Ένα τρυφερό ξεχεστήριο από τη Σινέντ.

Κι εδώ μια λιγότερο ευγενική και πολιτισμένη "απάντηση" στο φαινόμενο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Και η αντίδραση: Sinéad O'Connor's open letter to Miley Cyrus. Ένα τρυφερό ξεχεστήριο από τη Σινέντ.


Ναι, την τσάκωσα την ιστορία αυτή χτες στο ξεδίπλωμά της. Η μικρή ανέφερε σαν μία επιρροή για το βίντεο του Wrecking Ball το βίντεο τού _Nothing Compares 2U_, πράγμα που προφανώς δεν πολυάρεσε στη Σινέιντ, μια και το κοινό που έχουν τα δύο βίντεο είναι ότι ο Σινέιντ δίνει στο δικό της βίντεο μόνο ένα γκροπλάν του ωραίου κεφαλιού της για όση ώρα τραγουδά ενώ η Μάιλι αξιοποιεί την τεχνική για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αλλά δίνει στο υπόλοιπο βίντεο και άλλα μέρη του σώματός της, με άλλη έμφαση και με άλλο στόχο.

Η Σινέιντ έχει γίνει κι αυτή πολλές φορές προκλητική με τον δικό της τρόπο και με τη δική της ατζέντα, αλλά προφανώς αντέδρασε σαν μητέρα στην «εκπόρνευση» της μικρής από τον καιρό των βραβείων MTV τον περασμένο Αύγουστο, πράγμα που εισέπραξα και από άλλες φίλες Βρετανίδες, ίσως επειδή γνώρισαν τη Cyrus στο νεανικό σίριαλ (για το οποίο δηλώνω πλήρη άγνοια). Υπάρχει βέβαια συνέχεια μια και η Cyrus απάντησε λίγο... χρυσαυγίτικα (κάπου μου θύμισε μια από τις φτηνές επιθέσεις της Ζαρούλια), οπότε η φυσιολογική αντίδραση της Ο'Κόνορ ήταν «Miley... Really? Who the f#@% is advising you?». Κ.ο.κ.

Δυστυχώς, οι παραινέσεις της Σινέιντ δεν θα εισακουστούν σ' ένα κύκλωμα που αναζητά όλο και περισσότερο την πρόκληση και θα σταματήσει μόνο εκεί που το YouTube βάζει τα όρια.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2013)

Και ο Μπρους Σπρίνγκστιν έγραψε ανοιχτή επιστολή στη Μάιλι. Η τελευταία του φράση είναι η έκπληξη που της φύλαγε μέχρι... την τελευταία φράση.

http://blogs.wickedlocal.com/springsteen/2013/09/10/an-open-letter-to-miley-from-bruce-springsteen/


----------



## cougr (Oct 6, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Και ο Μπρους Σπρίνγκστιν έγραψε ανοιχτή επιστολή στη Μάιλι.* Η τελευταία του φράση είναι η έκπληξη που της φύλαγε μέχρι... την τελευταία φράση.*
> 
> http://blogs.wickedlocal.com/springsteen/2013/09/10/an-open-letter-to-miley-from-bruce-springsteen/



Αυτό είναι και αν δεν είναι αυτό που λέμε _a sting in the tail_. Ouch! :eek1:


----------

